# Poem x Haiku: Himi Rex x Himi Texel Litter



## doganddisc (May 21, 2012)

Poem delivered a litter of ten babies six days ago! They are growing like weeds  I culled down to four- looks like I have two Siamese and two Himi or PEW. Only one texel/rex on the top.


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

Congrats! Nice little fat babies.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I can't wait to see the texel fur up!


----------

